# Marquesa with 150



## Lostmen97 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does anyone out there have a hells bay marquesa with a 150?
What kind of speed and draft numbers are you getting?
Is it worth getting over a 115?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That Marquesa was very carefully designed for a specific range of motors.... Why would you want to overpower it (and add weight in the stern that it absolutely does not need...)?

A year or two back I got to run a Marquesa that was set up with a big heavy motor (and just to compound the weight problem... it had a jack plate so the weight of the motor really acted on the stern of that skiff...). I didn't say much to the owner about it since I'll run anyone's skiff if that's what I'm booked for... Can't remember what size the motor was - but I do remember how much of a hassle it was to pole since the motor was set back from the transom with that jackplate... I thought then that if it was mine - the jackplate would be the first thing to go - and right after it that heavy motor...

Each to his own. I'm certain you could run that setup all day long with a trolling motor - but it certainly wouldn't be my first choice...


----------



## Lostmen97 (Jul 9, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> That Marquesa was very carefully designed for a specific range of motors.... Why would you want to overpower it (and add weight in the stern that it absolutely does not need...)?
> 
> A year or two back I got to run a Marquesa that was set up with a big heavy motor (and just to compound the weight problem... it had a jack plate so the weight of the motor really acted on the stern of that skiff...). I didn't say much to the owner about it since I'll run anyone's skiff if that's what I'm booked for... Can't remember what size the motor was - but I do remember how much of a hassle it was to pole since the motor was set back from the transom with that jackplate... I thought then that if it was mine - the jackplate would be the first thing to go - and right after it that heavy motor...
> 
> Each to his own. I'm certain you could run that setup all day long with a trolling motor - but it certainly wouldn't be my first choice...


It’s rated up to a 150....


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I think that would be one big.....squat. I've seen a HB add with WAY to large of an engine on the back and the skiff had barely 3" of free board. No way I would put a 150 on a Marquesa. Defeats the purpose, unless you never plan to fish shallow water.
Best, 
Matt


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^^ What he said. I have an 05 with a New Suzuki 90, with three people this morning spin/fly gear, TM (3 batteries) and big cooler we topped out 37-39mph, cruise 31-33. It’s still a very good poling boat with a 90. Anything Over a 115 and it’ll squat. I think the Yamaha 2 stroke 90 would be the best motor for this boat. Otherwise get an 189 Egret if your not gonna be poling.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I've seen one in Hopedale that had a Merc 150 pro xs 2 stroke, green hull I believe. Someone out there has one!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

My thought is if ya wanna go fast, get a go fast boat. Shipoke, Ranger, Intrepid 20, Etc... there are many flats boats out there that can take the power for that adrenalin rush of speed. Poling skiffs were never meant to go fast but most do what they were designed for pretty well until we over load and over power them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> ^^^^ What he said. I have an 05 with a New Suzuki 90, with three people this morning spin/fly gear, TM (3 batteries) and big cooler we topped out 37-39mph, cruise 31-33. It’s still a very good poling boat with a 90. Anything Over a 115 and it’ll squat. I think the Yamaha 2 stroke 90 would be the best motor for this boat. Otherwise get an 189 Egret if your not gonna be poling.


No one listens even if you own the boat they are asking about. Hell why not hang a 175 on it and run 60 then swamp it every time you come off plane? Just run the bilge all the time!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Yamaha 115 or sho - 377lbs
Pro XS 115 - 359lbs
Suzuki 140hp - 394lbs

Suzuki 140 is probably biggest I’d go. It’s only 20lbs heavier then yammy 115. And it’s actually lighter than Suzuki 115


----------



## Lostmen97 (Jul 9, 2018)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> ^^^^ What he said. I have an 05 with a New Suzuki 90, with three people this morning spin/fly gear, TM (3 batteries) and big cooler we topped out 37-39mph, cruise 31-33. It’s still a very good poling boat with a 90. Anything Over a 115 and it’ll squat. I think the Yamaha 2 stroke 90 would be the best motor for this boat. Otherwise get an 189 Egret if your not gonna be poling.


Okay, a Suzuki 90 weighs 340 lbs. A mercury pro xs 150 weighs 460. Trolling motor batteries about 30lbs each. Probably only go with a 24 volt with batteries up front. 
So between batteries and motor your looking at 430lbs, I’d be looking about 520. 
There will also rarely be more than 2 people total on the boat and both me and my partner weighing around 150. So just the weight in people makes up for the difference. 
You can also order the boat with extra rear floatation to counter a little of that extra weight.
And with that power the hole shot would be insane, and if you know how to drive a boat you won’t take water over the back slowing down.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lostmen97 said:


> You can also order the boat with extra rear floatation to counter a little of that extra weight.
> And with that power the hole shot would be insane, and if you know how to drive a boat you won’t take water over the back slowing down.


How are they adding rear flotation? Making the boat longer or wider?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

texasag07 said:


> How are they adding rear flotation? Making the boat longer or wider?


I was about to ask the same thing. And... if it is added foam to offset the weight of a heavier motor then it needs to be in there always for that purpose and not an add on if they are trying to stick with coast guard level flotation standards. Even so, won’t do any good until the boat sinks, will actually add weight and therefore more draft!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

flotation foam does zero to float a boat higher unless the hull is full of water. all it does is displace water that would otherwise get into empty compartments when a boat is swamped.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

devrep said:


> flotation foam does zero to float a boat higher unless the hull is full of water. all it does is displace water that would otherwise get into empty compartments when a boat is swamped.


Same speech, different podium. It does add weight though which in turn adds draft.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Lostmen97 said:


> Is it worth getting over a 115?


NO

There were a few, but they took them off because that extra weight made the boat draft too much and way harder to pole. Adding trolling motor batteries for balance just makes poling even harder. May as well remove the poling platform. Mine is rated for 145hp max.

Even the guys I know that that had 150's on Maverick HPX 18 V's went down to 115's and love poling their boats now.

I ran WOT from thunderstorms this morning at 45 mph with a Yamaha F115LB (NOT SHO) turning 5700 with the SCD3R21P prop HB gave me. Considering the way strong wind gusts can blow the boat around and how the boat will sometime launch while running that fast in sloppy chop I wouldn't risk going any faster.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> ...I think the Yamaha 2 stroke 90 would be the best motor for this boat. ...


A former forum member did that, and the 100# lighter engine didn't make that much of a difference. Especially when they had to keep the live well full for redfish tournaments.

It also didn't balance when two anglers got on the bow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> flotation foam does zero to float a boat higher unless the hull is full of water. all it does is displace water that would otherwise get into empty compartments when a boat is swamped.


It’s astonishing how many people think filling a boat with foam will make it draft less. My buddy was telling me something similar about filling the seats in his river boat with foam to make it float higher. I asked “so if I stack a ton of foam in this hull it will levitate?”
Pretty common misconception, not being an ass.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> Yamaha 115 or sho - 377lbs
> Pro XS 115 - 359lbs
> Suzuki 140hp - 394lbs
> 
> Suzuki 140 is probably biggest I’d go. It’s only 20lbs heavier then yammy 115. And it’s actually lighter than Suzuki 115


Looks like the new Etec G2 115, 140, and 150 will be lighter that most. All based on a 1.9 liter 3 cylinder. the 115 and 140 are just tuning, and the 150 has some variable exhaust timing, (maybe kind of like the yamaha 60 vs 70hp) 

i cant find the weights on them yet. the closes thing to compare is the 75 3 cylinder is a 1.3 liter at 320#. so im thinking this will be in the 350/360. But you also have to remember that his motor comes with built in steering, which adds weight to the motor itself, where ass others the weight is there, but not included in the motor weight, it will be interesting to see. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Engine: inline direct-injected two-stroke 3-cylinder, 1.9 liters / Power output: 115 H.O., 140 or 150 HP / Lower Unit: 20" or 25" / Best fuel economy: (Key West 203) 12.5 mpg at 1,000 rpm / Steering: mechanical cable, external hydraulic, digital power steering or tiller / Oil tank: 1.9 gallons, good for 50-60 hours / Maintenance interval: Five years or 500 hours.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a27911612/e-tec-150/


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Looks like the new Etec G2 115, 140, and 150 will be lighter that most. All based on a 1.9 liter 3 cylinder. the 115 and 140 are just tuning, and the 150 has some variable exhaust timing, (maybe kind of like the yamaha 60 vs 70hp)
> 
> i cant find the weights on them yet. the closes thing to compare is the 75 3 cylinder is a 1.3 liter at 320#. so im thinking this will be in the 350/360. But you also have to remember that his motor comes with built in steering, which adds weight to the motor itself, where ass others the weight is there, but not included in the motor weight, it will be interesting to see.
> 
> ...


Only issue with that is youd have to hang an etec on the back of your boat


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s astonishing how many people think filling a boat with foam will make it draft less. My buddy was telling me something similar about filling the seats in his river boat with foam to make it float higher. I asked “so if I stack a ton of foam in this hull it will levitate?”
> Pretty common misconception, not being an ass.


Levitation skiff, I want it. Need to add some to my aluminum flat.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

There are a handful of Marquesa's with 150's out there. I'm pretty sure a guide in KW just took delivery of one in the last year or so and HB delivered another in the last few months, so I don't think they've all been replaced with lighter motors.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Lostman97 I think you can run the boat just fine with a 150. It’s your money, if you want the boat with a 150 get a 150 and fish/drive the hell out of it. You’ll absolutely blow past me on the water. That Merc 150 XS you quoted at 460lbs will run the boat, it’s just a lot of motor. 

But since you asked for opinions, The boat will float fine (prob not level) but I think your missing the point of this boat. It’s meant to be a quite poling skiff that you can sneak up on fish with. Specifically Tarpon/permit. If you want to go fast get a go fast boat. Lake and bay etc. My Marquesa has a 24 Volt TM, two batteries up front for power and one in a rear compartment for a house. This skiff is very weight sensitive, it feels like a completely different skiff when running and poling without TM batteries. I try to fish the boat as light as possible and as level as possible, (usually without TM and batteries) it makes a difference to the fish without question.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Looks like the new Etec G2 115, 140, and 150 will be lighter that most. All based on a 1.9 liter 3 cylinder. the 115 and 140 are just tuning, and the 150 has some variable exhaust timing, (maybe kind of like the yamaha 60 vs 70hp)
> 
> i cant find the weights on them yet. the closes thing to compare is the 75 3 cylinder is a 1.3 liter at 320#. so im thinking this will be in the 350/360. But you also have to remember that his motor comes with built in steering, which adds weight to the motor itself, where ass others the weight is there, but not included in the motor weight, it will be interesting to see.
> 
> ...


Are the new ones lighter than what E-Tec has on their site currently? Currently they are heavier than most from what I see. Suke 140 is where it’s at weight to power wise


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> Are the new ones lighter than what E-Tec has on their site currently? Currently they are heavier than most from what I see. Suke 140 is where it’s at weight to power wise


The new motors and specs are not on their website yet. I’m interested to see where the weights fall. They will al be 3 cylinders and the ones on the website are 4 cylinder s and not g2’s


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Lostmen97 said:


> Okay, a Suzuki 90 weighs 340 lbs. A mercury pro xs 150 weighs 460. Trolling motor batteries about 30lbs each. Probably only go with a 24 volt with batteries up front.
> So between batteries and motor your looking at 430lbs, I’d be looking about 520.
> There will also rarely be more than 2 people total on the boat and both me and my partner weighing around 150. So just the weight in people makes up for the difference.
> You can also order the boat with extra rear floatation to counter a little of that extra weight.
> And with that power the hole shot would be insane, and if you know how to drive a boat you won’t take water over the back slowing down.


Adding flotation does not make the boat draft less, unless it’s infused with helium. More flotation=more weight=less draft. 
I have many customers with the new Marquesa and the ones with the larger motors are happy with the speed but not performance. Too squatting.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

My original hull lines design for the Marquesas. The stern for this version rates for a 115 max to keep the Coast Guard happy. I have no idea what the current hull shape looks like. A skiff this size if built to my specs should weigh with fuel, centerconsole rigged less engine choice around 950 libs.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Chris Morejohn said:


> My original hull lines design for the Marquesas. The stern for this version rates for a 115 max to keep the Coast Guard happy. I have no idea what the current hull shape looks like. A skiff this size if built to my specs should weigh with fuel, centerconsole rigged less engine choice around 950 libs


I'll take one of these per the original specs. Question; when was the last of your designs for these made? That will help me searching for one of them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

dgt2012 said:


> I'll take one of these per the original specs. Question; when was the last of your designs for these made? That will help me searching for one of them. Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately you will have to call and ask HB for that info. I have no clue. The hull design has been changed many times.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I admire y’all who pole these boats...


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Stevie said:


> I admire y’all who pole these boats...


Being a sailor at heart I would only recommend....reaching and running with the wind, no beating to weather.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Being a sailor at heart I would only recommend....reaching and running with the wind, no beating to weather.


Yup, AKA a good set up is a controlled drift.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

dgt2012 said:


> I'll take one of these per the original specs. Question; when was the last of your designs for these made? That will help me searching for one of them. Thanks in advance.


Pretty sure that generation 2 was started in mid ‘04. In that model they widened the opening of the sponsons to allow the newer 4-strokes.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Stevie said:


> I admire y’all who pole these boats...


I've been doing it for 4 years. Its not as bad as you would think.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm going to revive this thread because I just ordered a new Marquesa and am up in the air on this choice. I have personally spoke to two owners with the Merc 150 XS and both said the same thing, if they had to do all over again, they would go with that engine again. Now both, like me, rarely pole it. They said it added an inch of draft, maybe a hair more; but, wow, how much more fun the boat is to drive.

Weight wise, if you have a Yammie SHO with a jack plate, there's less than 40 lbs difference.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

BCPD199 said:


> I'm going to revive this thread because I just ordered a new Marquesa and am up in the air on this choice. I have personally spoke to two owners with the Merc 150 XS and both said the same thing, if they had to do all over again, they would go with that engine again. Now both, like me, rarely pole it. They said it added an inch of draft, maybe a hair more; but, wow, how much more fun the boat is to drive.
> 
> Weight wise, if you have a Yammie SHO with a jack plate, there's less than 40 lbs difference.


What did you end up going with? I've never seen a 150 on a Marquesa but the combo intrigues me as a primarily trolling motor only angler.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Goose said:


> What did you end up going with? I've never seen a 150 on a Marquesa but the combo intrigues me as a primarily trolling motor only angler.


I went with the 115 Pro XS. Chris at Hell's Bay said I could expect the boat to draft another inch or more with the 150 on it. Also, I demo'd one with the 150 and I've got to be honest, I thought it was a little squirrely at WOT.

On a side note, my is going to be for sale. Might save you a long wait time if you're interested.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

BCPD199 said:


> I went with the 115 Pro XS. Chris at Hell's Bay said I could expect the boat to draft another inch or more with the 150 on it. Also, I demo'd one with the 150 and I've got to be honest, I thought it was a little squirrely at WOT.
> 
> On a side note, my is going to be for sale. Might save you a long wait time if you're interested.


oh ok. Maybe, I have some very specific options in mind for my next build. Why are you selling if you don't mind me asking? Feel free to PM me.


----------

